# Motobecane Outlaw for 2010?



## dnoyeB (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm looking to get a bike I can ride long distances across Metro Detroit on the weekends. Lets say, a 40-50 bile day. Some time I will be riding casual, some time the scenery is boring and I need to push it.

I want a road bike with a bit fatter tire so it does not pop easily or ride too harsh. I want the road handlebars since I dont think the mountain bars are comfortable on long rides!? I want to be able to put a rack on the back. Disc brakes is a nice option but not mandatory.

With this in mind I did some searching around and it looks like Motobecane has a nice line in its Fantom cross line. The Outlaw looks nice, but I don't see it listed on the Motobecane website anymore. I only see it listed on bikesdirect. Is this being discontinued? Is the MB website just slow in updating things? Why are some bikes on bikes direct website but don't seem to be on the MB website yet?

Thanks for any info and tips you can give me about getting a nice roadish bike to ride this summer.


----------



## nedmonds (Jun 8, 2009)

*Motobecane Fantom Line*

I just got the Fantom Cross pro and love it (my review on another post). It's my first road bike, so I don't really have anything to compare it to, but it is very smooth, very light and the Shimano Ultegra group is whisper quiet. If you don't care about brand, I think the Moto bikes offer great bang for the buck.:thumbsup: 
Neil


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

dnoyeB said:


> I'm looking to get a bike I can ride long distances across Metro Detroit on the weekends. Lets say, a 40-50 bile day. Some time I will be riding casual, some time the scenery is boring and I need to push it.
> 
> I want a road bike with a bit fatter tire so it does not pop easily or ride too harsh. I want the road handlebars since I dont think the mountain bars are comfortable on long rides!? I want to be able to put a rack on the back. Disc brakes is a nice option but not mandatory.
> 
> ...



The Motobecane site is being redone for 2010 and the complete update should be done by August 2009

The Outlaw is a big seller and will be included in the 2010 site


----------



## dnoyeB (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Obviously I am having a brain fart asking about the 2010 when its only 2009 :blush2: I guess I saw the other 2010 and got carried away. Or more that the 2009 is not listed on Motobecane's website. It made me concerned that something was going on with it.


----------



## BS Beginner (Jun 25, 2009)

*motobecane sizing please help*

I have decided on pulling the trigger on a Motobecane Imortal pro. I have done a lot of research this spring and think this wil be a good 1st bike for me. My only hang-up is deciding on the size. They only come in a 51,53, and 56. I amon the am 5' 9"1/2 inches tall and an inseam of 31.5 in. On the Trek 2.1 I was in between a 54 and 56. But I think th e top tube runs longer on the motobecane. Any insight??
BKS


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

BS Beginner said:


> I have decided on pulling the trigger on a Motobecane Imortal pro. I have done a lot of research this spring and think this wil be a good 1st bike for me. My only hang-up is deciding on the size. They only come in a 51,53, and 56. I amon the am 5' 9"1/2 inches tall and an inseam of 31.5 in. On the Trek 2.1 I was in between a 54 and 56. But I think th e top tube runs longer on the motobecane. Any insight??
> BKS


forget standover.... what you need is the proper reach measurement.

If you have the proper reach - your back should not hurt and should give you the feel you want ( Race, Comfort, Endurance, etc.)

The seat post can be adjusted to give you the reach you want with your legs depending on your flexibility.

the top tube cannot adjusted.

Sure, you could lengthen/shorten the stem - but that can screw up handling
too long - you dampen your turning reflex.
too short - and you have over active steering.

Best place to find out what you need is:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

This will give you an idea of what you need.


----------



## dnoyeB (Jul 11, 2008)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> forget standover.... what you need is the proper reach measurement.
> 
> a seat post can be adjusted - the top tube cannot
> 
> ...


That was a strange reply. The thing that can't be adjusted is the top tube. So thats why standover is important. The reach can be adjusted with stem and seat modifications.

I am 5' 8.5" with 32" inseam barefoot. I used to ride a bike that was too big ([email protected]"), but on road bikes this was not so bad. Just had to "jump" in the saddle sortof.

I considered the 56"([email protected]") the 58"([email protected]") and the 61"(33").

I know I don't want the 61. The 58 or 56 should do me just fine. With my riding shoes I am really thinking the 58 will do it. Your about an inch taller than me, so I am going to guess the 56 is going to feel small on you. (Or the 58 will feel big on me  )


----------



## BS Beginner (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input and I will calculate at competetivecycle.com.
However, here is my inexperienced opinion. When I got on the Trek 2.1 I would have purchased the 54 or possibly the 56. Everyone in the bike shops (3 different opinions) seemed to think I should go with the 54 and riding them both the 56 seemed like I had to reach whereas the 54cm seemed right. 
Now, in terms of reach, the 54 had an effective top tube of 538mm and the 56 had a top tube of 557mm. My assumption is simply that the 557mm top tube on the 56cm is just a bit of a reach. 
(The Motobecane 53cm has a 540mm top tube. and the 56 has a 560mm top tube.) Am I wrong in assuming that the 560mm will be a reach for me regardless of the other specs. 

54...Trek 2.1 Seat tube=50.6 top tube 538mm
56...Trek 2.1 Seat tube=53.5 top tube 557mm
53..Motobecane Seat tube=53 top tube 540mm
56..Motobecane Seat tube=56 top tube 560mm


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

True, you can adjust everything.. But if you adjust the stem and seat mods - you tend to mess up the handling or the placement of the foot-knee position. The idea is to find a frame that allows you to have proper feel (Race, Comfort, Endurance, etc) and give you enough room to play around with stem sizes.

These ideas were from my own trials with frame selection. I went from a 58cm->56cm->55cm, finally getting a frame that feels good at a few settings.


----------

